# Geocaching Virgin



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So I've bought in to this geocaching malarky and I've got a moan.

Bought a trackable connected it to a camper van keyring and an engraved disk with it's "mission statement"

Left it in a cache in *Salisbury.*

Mission : *To visit British islands* and I gave a wiki link to the main ones of the 6000 or so possibilities.

So it moved from Salisbury to *Dartmoor* although it wasn't logged it was picked up there and taken to...

Well I didn't know but once it made it to Dartmoor I thought Scilly isles perhaps or Lundy

No the plonker has picked it up from Dartmoor and taken it to *Buckinghamshire*, words fail.........


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What is the name of the cache in Buckinghamshire Frank, might be able to pick it up and take it in the right direction?

peedee

ps what is the name of the bug?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hasn't been dropped yet

Its Bryant's Beetle


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its a while since I visited the Geocaching site, they have changed it a bit but found it and added it to my watch list. If it turns up near me I will see what I can do. Was hoping I might be able to retrieve it before I set off for Weymouth where I would have paid a visit to Brownsea but this now looks unlikely.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank, (yes this thread had passed me by)

Don' forget you are now dealing with the great British public! Well, probably, the whims of the 5 year old girl whose Dad found it .....

Whenever I'm walking in a new area I fire up the geocaching app on my phone to add interest to the saunter. Though I can't remember the last time I logged a find or swapped anything; I think that element appeals to younger family members or sad trainspotter types! 

I'll put your tracker desire down to a romantic message-in-a-bottle wonderment, though I think you're finding natural tides and currents have more sense of direction and purpose than humans.

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Frank, welcome to geocaching. Probably what's happened is someone picked it up without looking it up and just dropped it off again. I don't log a lot of my visits either, it's the fun of finding them to me!

I haven't done a lot lately, but really do need to get back into it as it's so much fun!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Reminds me of couple who put a tracker in and decided to get married at location of tracker on a specific date. While checking they spotted it in Las Vegas a few days before chosen date so they were getting excited. Afew days later to their dismay it turned up in Maidstone, Kent.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> If it turns up near me I will see what I can do. Was hoping I might be able to retrieve it before I set off for Weymouth where I would have paid a visit to Brownsea but this now looks unlikely.
> 
> peedee


Back from Weymouth, looks like I have missed it from Mike Bushell BBC Sports News. A pity, I see it might be on its way to Wales?

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > If it turns up near me I will see what I can do. Was hoping I might be able to retrieve it before I set off for Weymouth where I would have paid a visit to Brownsea but this now looks unlikely.
> ...


Which is where we are ATM should have moved it myself


----------

